# Brokers in Australia for trading US equities and options?



## DavidK (6 February 2015)

Hi folks,

are there any brokers in Australia that will let you trade US equities and options ?

for example

http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/intc/option-chain

See also 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/findABroker.do

regards
David


----------



## revolver (9 February 2015)

DavidK said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> are there any brokers in Australia that will let you trade US equities and options ?
> 
> ...




25k$+ ?


----------



## DavidK (9 February 2015)

revolver said:


> 25k$+ ?




;-)


----------



## Lucy Chen (4 February 2020)

DavidK said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> are there any brokers in Australia that will let you trade US equities and options ?
> 
> ...



Hi David,
I just saw your post. There was one, but now was taken over by charles schwab earlier last year. But you can apply for the account from their website https://www.schwab.com if you still haven't opened your account. I have 3 accounts with them, one superfund, one trust and one personal. They are quite good.

Lucy


----------

